# [SOLVED] Open SSH Login without Password and Public Key

## Tux12Fun

Hi,

I got the following Problem. I have to download Files from a Customer autmaticaly via SFTP but the Customer doen't allow to store my Public Key.

Now I need a posibillity for a auto Login with Password.

Can I do this via openssh ?

I'am missing something linke 

sftp user@host -passowrd=the_password

I also tryed

sftp user@host << EOF

passsowrd

....

EOF

but this does not work.

The only Client I found was psftp (Putty SFTP) but this client is extreme slow. And not realy useable for 400MB Data Files.

Thank you vor every hint.

(One thing: I like to use a Console only tool because my Server doen't have a graphical Frontend)

Thank you for you help.Last edited by Tux12Fun on Sat Oct 10, 2009 4:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

Hm, password dialog can't be bypasswd with scp too - however if a simple ftp would be allowed, a .netrc file would help

----------

## Tux12Fun

The Customer is switching from FTP to SFTP, so FTP istn't a possibility.

The .netrc Method is known to my but in this case not useable  :Sad: 

----------

## Hu

Could you explain the rationale for the restrictions?  If the customer is worried about security, requiring you to store a password is worse than using a public key.  If they store your public key, then only attackers who gain access to your private key can enter.  If they store a crypted password, their server can be attacked and the password found via dictionary attacks.

----------

## Nerevar

Use expect, wikipedia even has an example for sftp...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expect

----------

## Tux12Fun

Thank you for this great help.

I think this solves my Problem

----------

